# ADA Amazonia Powder or Regular and Additives?



## Lnd (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazonia #1 is said to have more nutrient than Amazonia #2, but it will leech out stain and make water brown so must do water change, and it leak alot of ammonia too for a month or so so best if you got a working filter. I use powder type when I did Iwagumi, hairgrass and HC seemed to love it and grow quickly. Usually when do layer with ADA, it goes, Addictive (Penac W / Penac P /Bacter 100 / Clear Super / Tourmaline BC) at the base, then Powersand which is technically Pumice with clear super and Bacter 100 and a coating of fert for th plant. Powersand allows bacteria to form in its porous hole which make more a healthier substrate, or so it's said. Then you can do a normal form of Amazonia 1 or 2, and do a small layer of the powder type at the top.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi lessthanlights

You may want to check out what Jeff Senske says about Amazonia and Amazonia II. I don't know if the problems have been corrected at this time.


----------



## koop (Sep 18, 2009)

Lnd said:


> Usually when do layer with ADA, it goes, Addictive (Penac W / Penac P /Bacter 100 / Clear Super / Tourmaline BC) at the base, then Powersand


Do you use ALL of the addictives or just one at a time? What you recommend for UG, HC and Hairgrass?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

koop said:


> Do you use ALL of the addictives or just one at a time? What you recommend for UG, HC and Hairgrass?


ADA has a "How to Layout Making Manual". Step 1 shows what products are added.
http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_howto/
and
http://www.adana.com.my/articles/howto-manual.htm


----------



## Lnd (Dec 28, 2008)

I lay all of mine all at once at the base, it'll tell you how much to use. I use Penac W / Bacter 100 and Clear Super at the bottom of my tanks


----------



## koop (Sep 18, 2009)

Left C said:


> ADA has a "How to Layout Making Manual". Step 1 shows what products are added.


Obviously ADA wants you to use ALL of their ferts but what is really necessary?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You really only need the substrate. If you want to spend extra money to feel better about it go for it but I have 3 tanks set up with just the soil (ADA AS I) and have nothing to complain about.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I saw an interesting product from Taiwan when in Australia called Aqua Soil, a tad darker than ADA Amazonia, has activated carbon added to it, starts off very clear from day one. Even in harder water.

Folks report it works very well and has less issues at the start.
I have not tested it. Looked really nice, similar type of thing and it was cheaper.

As far as growth of plants, the ADA amazonia works fine alone.
Since very few that use all the other stuff ever bother to do a replacement test with and without the other additives, they really cannot say either way, some try nonethless or parrot marketing claims.

I've tried both and could not tell any difference.
Anyone with a background in soil science knows that plant roots have far far more surface area and are able to provide all the O2 than the pumic in powersand.

Roots, not heat cables, not pumic etc..... does the work/functioning.

Penac and toumaline.........do not get me started:tongue:
Those are scam items sold by hucksters.

http://www.ionizers.org/tourmaline.html
http://www.ballbeauty.com/hairart_t3_tourmaline_dryer.htm
http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...line-Negative-Ion-Winter-Quilt-QDDK-009-.html

Heck:
http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/tourmaline.html

Hucksters are playing the sex enhancement card

Maybe your fish will breed too.

Has ADA happened upon some "new science" or just some bandwagon to sell more stuff?

Penac, I'll let you decide that mumbo on your own.

Google:

""Using the proprietary Plocher process, a natural, chemically inert
material such as calcium-magnesium carbonate is encoded with
vibrational energy oscillations, which then act as a catalyst to transmit these
vibrational oscillation patterns to the water, revitalizing the water
and stimulating natural self-purification processes to maintain the
optimum aquatic environment.""

We have had mystic vibrations selling peace of mind and cures for anything
for the last 100 years. The language hasn't changed much, either, I see."

Read up and do a search, does the brain wonders.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree, I just bought 5 bag's of ASI and don't plan on adding anything to the substrate. I used powersand in my mini m and didn't like it, every time I did a rescape it would pull the white powersand up and make it look a mess!


WOOT 1000 POST'S! took me long enough LOL


----------

